# Hair



## myrtle651 (Dec 23, 2010)

I was watching my Star hatchling eating his dandilions and noticed a hair coming from it mouth.It was a 4 inch piece hanging from it mouth. I pulled on it slightly and it came out very easy. There was about 5 inches that came out of him.(he is 2 inches) He continued to eat and seemed fine. I called my Vet and was told he should be OK if I got it all, which I am sure I did. Should I put him in a small tank that I can see him at all times? He does like to burrow under the hay.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 23, 2010)

was it your hair? I imagine they eat a lot of worse stuff in the wild, I would not worry about one hair.


----------



## myrtle651 (Dec 23, 2010)

dmmj said:


> was it your hair? I imagine they eat a lot of worse stuff in the wild, I would not worry about one hair.



No I`m bald


----------



## Tom (Dec 23, 2010)

Can't protect them from everything all the time. One of my outdoor sulcatas pooped out a mylar Doritos bag one time. It must have blown in on the wind and smelled good, so he ate it. Passed right through with no problems. Glad your little guy is okay.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 23, 2010)

Tom said:


> Can't protect them from everything all the time. One of my outdoor sulcatas pooped out a mylar Doritos bag one time. It must have blown in on the wind and smelled good, so he ate it. Passed right through with no problems. Glad your little guy is okay.


Sometimes I wonder if sulcatas have taste buds, or those bags must taste pretty darn good, one or the other.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 23, 2010)

No, they eat alot of stuff that just passes thru. I would be worried if he ate a nail or screw, but not a stran of hair.


----------



## tobibaby (Dec 23, 2010)

tobi ate my hair couple of times, i knew that because it came out w/ his poo, but dont pull the hair from the butt just cut it short enough and he will pass it next time around..sorry about TMI


----------



## Laura (Dec 23, 2010)

One of my rescues,, his first poops were full of cat hair.. runny... he had run of the house.. he had never had grass before.. he has doubled in size and poops cigars now... HA!
Hair or string can cause issues.. but you can only do what you can...


----------



## Snapper (Dec 23, 2010)

Sometimes I pull hairlike pieces out of my tortoises mouth that are from the coconut coir substrate I use.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 23, 2010)

I have long hair and I am always pulling strands of my hair out of a hatchling's butt...pull slowly and it doesn't cause any trouble...


----------



## motero (Dec 23, 2010)

I found a Desert Tortoise eating Cholla cactus and his deposits looked like a thousands pins stuck to a magnet. Just thought I would share that.


----------

